
Twitter acquires anti-abuse technology provider Smyte - janj
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/21/twitter-acquires-anti-abuse-technology-provider-smyte/
======
janj
Ok, good for them I guess? But what's the deal with shutting down services
immediately?

~~~
janj
"Twitter tells us that Smyte will wind down its operations with those
customers – it didn’t acquire Smyte for its revenue-generation potential, but
rather for its talent and IP."

By winding down operations did they mean sending an email less than an hour
before shutting off services?

